# Using the grad with a mask



## LRList001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello

I have been using the grad effect to darken a too light sky.

Is there a way to tell LR4.4 to not apply the grad effect to the main subject (which I have masked)?  Ie I only want the grad to apply to that part of the image that is not masked off.

As a second question, is it possible to choose which grad effects to display?  Ie, if I have multiple grad effects on a single image, can I switch the effect on and off in any combination so as to determine the best way of combining the grads and their respective settings?

TIA


----------



## Selwin (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello,

Could you be more specific on how you masked your main subject? Could you provide a screen shot? 

As per your second question, you can not switch individual masks of the same type on or off. You can switch all Graduated Filter masks on/off independently from all Adjustment Brush masks or all Red eye corrections, by toggling the switch at the left bottom area of the respective filter section.


----------



## LRList001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Selwin, re the second question on/off switch not the answer I wanted but what I was beginning to suspect.

Re the grad, does it matter how I masked it (I used an adjustment brush mask)?  Or more to the point, how do I mask the main subject so that when I apply a grad, it has no effect on the area I have masked off?  I'm happy to use any masking method that works.  So far, no success, every grad I have applied has applied to the whole image as if it was mimicking exactly the effect of a grad on the front of a lens (ok, so LR allows me to adjust the width of the transition from a hard grad to a very soft grad indeed, not an option with a real one).

Hope this makes sense.  I'm trying to find a way of applying a grad to a very light sky (it looks much better darker), with a subject (a building say) that projects above the horizon.  The main subject is correctly exposed, I am trying to darken just the sky, but with a smooth transition, I could use the adjustment brush but that applies evenly to the whole selection, so then I could feather the adjustment.  However, I am trying to get the effect I want with a grad, if it can be done at all.  A not uncommon photographic situation and one other software is easily capable of managing.  I'm beginning to suspect that LR can't do this either.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 22, 2013)

Add the grad, then try a brush local adjustment to counter its effect.

Another tip for grads is to darken highlights instead of exposure, or in conjunction with a smaller exposure adjustment. And don't be afraid of using more than one grad adjustment.

John


----------



## Selwin (Dec 23, 2013)

Great tip from John here. You see, working with pixel editors and layers (like Photoshop CS, Photoshop Elements or various other software packages) enables you to create masks first and then apply your effect. Lightroom is a workflow app that has extensive library functionality and somewhat limited Develop functionalities. As a total package, it's very versatile. But in situations like this, you'll need to get a bit creative.


----------



## LRList001 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you both.

Yes, I could use a negative adjustment, though that isn't so easy in the area that is in the transitional zone.  And yes, I can use multiple grads with various settings so as to minimise the problem.

What I am learning is the bottom line is that LR is first and foremost a whole image editor which can also make the odd localised adjustment, but local isn't its forte.

Best regards & have a good Christmas


----------



## Selwin (Dec 23, 2013)

You concluded correctly. Having said that, I rarely turn to Photoshop CS6 anymore for local adjustments, since LR5 has extra functionalities for this. But for some images, I simply still need to go to CS6. Maybe one in every 50 or 100 images.


----------



## sirbenfro (Jan 24, 2014)

A similar question, not sure if anyone can put me right. I'm converting some long exposure photos to B&W, and part of my process in to use a graduated filter for the sky and drop the exposure way down. It gives this sort of effect, http://500px.com/photo/58501664 (not mine!) It works well so long as there is nothing like a church tower, tree etc as it then darkens that as well. To get around it I have tried selecting the sky with an adjustment brush and then dropping the exposure, but it doesn't go anywhere near as dark as the first method. Any suggested work arounds, or how to solve this problem?
Thanks


----------



## Selwin (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi sirbenfro, welcome to the forum. This type of develop task is best done in a tool that allows for precise selections and that works with layers. Photoshop CSx is only one of those applications, there are many more, including free apps.

if you must do this with Lightroom, you can use the grad first (and darken the church tower initially) and then light up the church using the adjustment brush.


----------



## sirbenfro (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, that's pretty much as I expected, but thought I'd ask in case I was missing anything. Both the ways you have suggested I had already tried, and layers in PS is probably the way I'll go with a mask.  Or even luminosity masks.




Selwin said:


> Hi sirbenfro, welcome to the forum. This type of develop task is best done in a tool that allows for precise selections and that works with layers. Photoshop CSx is only one of those applications, there are many more, including free apps.
> 
> if you must do this with Lightroom, you can use the grad first (and darken the church tower initially) and then light up the church using the adjustment brush.


----------

